# Two Giants...



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

...well...not really :neener:

As you can see, i had a bit more time lately, so i made those two Keyrings from a piece of brass (6mm) with a file and a bit (not much) elbowgrease only. The ring-chain-thingy is from ebay, a few cents each.

I think they are cute, wanted some fitting decoration on my keys since ages...glad i finally did it.

Hope you like them too


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Omg those are very badA$$ I would love to have one for my motorcycle keys. :drool: Yet again AnTrAxX great job and top notch craftsmanship.

BC-Slinger


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Those are very cool


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Fantastic job Antraxx. Could be as well a nice idea for GF/wife's next present... Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

flicks said:


> Fantastic job Antraxx. Could be as well a nice idea for GF/wife's next present... Thanks for sharing mate!


Honestly when she saw those, she wanted them as earrings right away...but they are way too heavy (and mine lol)


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Fabulosas obras mi amigo!


----------



## NicklePanda (Feb 17, 2013)

These are neat!!! Great work Antraxx. 
-Leo


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Very, very, very cool!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

HA so coooooooool realy nice

cheers


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

those are great


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Thats cool. Like it!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dude. Those are awesome. The ultimate BB shooter! Lets see em banded up bro! Lol, Great freakin job Jens! Once again, I'm totally impressed and inspired


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh, thank you so much Guys  That was just a little timefiller really, you are too kind 

Band them up heh? You need tweezers for that lol...and maybe Birdshot as BB´s for hunting flies


----------



## big t (Mar 10, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

REALLY cool Antraxx!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

EXCELLENT work my friend!!!!

Those are to be taken seriously indeed 

Amazing!!!

Q


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A fine example of Skill in any size.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Who would not like one of those on their key chain? Very cool, sir. :headbang:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job man, those are great! :thumbsup:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hah! thats cool stuff man. Nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great for hanging around your neck or car rearview mirror too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Those are soooo great! anic:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very fun! Great job!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

yeah really cool, nice idea for the keys !


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Pretty sweet!! I would love a slingshot key chain!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Claudio (Nov 7, 2012)

Cool little guys... Great idea!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Mean ! Make her a lighter pair so she can have her ear rings. I am sure it would make life more pleasant. Lol !


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Like i said, she´d love to have a pair. But That material is too heavy for earrings i´m afraid.

And to make them in the desired weight-class they would be very tiny...i don´t own files that small 

I offered her a necklace but she said: "No, i want earrings, noone got those!"...so well...i´m screwed...but i haven´t given it up yet


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Knock them out and hollow out the back?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Good idea! When we make waxes for casting, we hollow the backs out to reduce the weight, that way they look heavier than they are. Try it !


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Very good....


----------

